# Jon, need ur help.



## LIL RAJA (Feb 27, 2002)

i was looking to price a 325i and a 330i. However, i could not find 2003 invoice prices anywhere. Any chance you could email me those?

[email protected]

I would greatly appreciate it.

best regards,
Raja


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

LIL RAJA said:


> *i was looking to price a 325i and a 330i. However, i could not find 2003 invoice prices anywhere. Any chance you could email me those?
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> ...


Hey Raja,

Check this out....

http://www.bimmerfest.com/news-story.php?news_id=19

http://www.bimmerfest.com/news-story.php?news_id=19


----------



## LIL RAJA (Feb 27, 2002)

*this only has the invoice price of the car*

I am also looking for invoice on the options as well.

if you could get that, i would be so happy.

LIL Raja

ps. thanks for such quick response....


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: this only has the invoice price of the car*



LIL RAJA said:


> *I am also looking for invoice on the options as well.
> 
> if you could get that, i would be so happy.
> 
> ...


Huh???
:dunno:

It should all be there Raja...


----------



## LIL RAJA (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: this only has the invoice price of the car*



Jon Shafer said:


> *
> 
> Huh???
> :dunno:
> ...


damn. i knew it. how could you be wrong??

it's my fault. i missed it.

thanks again.
next time, i am in SD area i will visit u to meet u in person.

Raja


----------



## xs3x (Feb 28, 2002)

come visit me too


----------



## LIL RAJA (Feb 27, 2002)

xs3x said:


> *come visit me too *


hey man, don't i know u from dtmpower board or something.
I think at one point u were looking into buying my rear clear lens or something. It was like 9 months ago, but i got good memory.
But anyway, definately when I come down let's do a fest and dtm meet.

LIL Raja


----------



## xs3x (Feb 28, 2002)

haha..i remember that also but i went with the smoked rears instead!
sure, just PM or drop me a message when you are coming:thumbup:


----------



## LIL RAJA (Feb 27, 2002)

*how come the link is not working now?*

i wonder if the something is wrong?????

I should have saved them into my c: drive, i knew it....

LIL Raja


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: how come the link is not working now?*



LIL RAJA said:


> *i wonder if the something is wrong?????
> 
> I should have saved them into my c: drive, i knew it....
> 
> LIL Raja *


Yea..whats wrong with you :dunno:


----------

